# Meatballs



## Fortuna (Feb 3, 2007)

Meatballs are my favotire food too. I often make them. I liek Swedish Meatballs most of all. The recipe is easy too:

1/4 cup fine dry bread crumbs 
1 medium red onion, finely chopped 
1/2 pound ground beef 
1/2 pound ground pork 
1 large egg 
salt and freshly ground black pepper 
2 tablespoons parsley


----------



## Aria (Feb 3, 2007)

Fortuna,    Yummmmmy  Thanks for your recipe.


----------



## PytnPlace (Feb 3, 2007)

Looks delish!  I actually made meatballs today (and some soups and marinara - all for the freezer).  The Italian Meatball recipe in "Joy" is great!!


----------



## hookied_up (Feb 8, 2007)

Sounds great. So how do you cook em? I have heard a few different ways. Probably easiest to just put them in the oven. Then there is the sauce? 
What do you sauce 'em up with?

P.S. welcome to DC fortuna.


----------



## PytnPlace (Feb 8, 2007)

I spray a non-stick skillet with cooking spray and cook the meatballs on the stovetop.  Any not used that day I freeze on a cookie sheet until individually frozen and then put in freezer bags.  

I make a marinara sauce to sauce them up.  Marinara freezes well too - I put in 1 and 2 cup portions frozen flat in freezer bags.


----------



## hookied_up (Feb 13, 2007)

MMMMM, big 'ol pan of  happiness. I can eat em with a marinara sauce, or a brown creamy gravyish sauce. Muchrooms and onions a plus. Also meatball subs!!
I know there has to be a recipe out there but I am thinking a meatball soup would be great. Hmmmmmm. I am gonna go a looking. I am gonna be making these before the week is over now for sure.


----------



## pkmacaroon (Feb 13, 2007)

I cook my Swedish meatballs in a skillet in a generous amount of butter.
mmmm...


----------



## Half Baked (Feb 13, 2007)

I love all meatballs and this pic has made me very hungry! 
Thanks Hookied_Up.


----------



## Carlos75 (Jun 4, 2008)

I like my meatballs to have a litlle spiciness so I use a some ground mace spice.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 4, 2008)

I make meatball stroganoff sometimes.  I like meatballs in different recipes too.


----------



## archiduc (Jun 27, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> I make meatball stroganoff sometimes. I like meatballs in different recipes too.


 
Hi Ladycook

Potentially an oxymoron in culinary terms but not when described as meatballs served in a Stroganoff sauce. 

Archiduc


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 28, 2008)

Hookied up - here is one version of Meatball Soup (Mexican). There is another called Italian Wedding Soup that is popular (of course) in Italy. These meatballs are tender and tasty...we love them.

ALBONDIGAS (MEATBALLS) EN CHIPOTLE


Ingredients:

The broth -

5 tomatoes (or used canned, chopped tomatoes)
1 clove garlic
1 small onion
1 TBS canned adobado sauce from canned chipotles in adobado
3 TBS oil
3 cups water or chicken stock . If you use water, add chicken or tomato stock granules to taste

In a blender or food processor, blend the tomatoes with the garlic, onion and chipotle sauce. Fry in the oil for about 10 minutes to mix the flavors. Add the water or broth and cook for 10 minutes.

The meatballs -

½ kilo (one pound) ground beef
½ kilo (one pound) ground pork
1 cup cooked rice
4-5 tomatillos 
2 eggs
5 leaves mint (or cilantro), chopped
2 chipotle chiles in adobado sauce
2 cloves garlic
1 small onion
1 TBS chicken or beef stock granules

Mix the chopped tomatillos, garlic, onion, mint/cilantro, eggs, stock granules and chiles in the blender or food processor. Put the  meat in a bowl and add the rice and stock granules. Stir in the blended mixture and mix well. Shape into balls the size of walnuts and cook in the tomato broth for 15-20 minutes. Serves eight.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 28, 2008)

o fortuna! 

you recipe looks good. maybe we should write a very dramatic song about meatballs!

or we could use this one:
Carl Orff – O Fortuna – Listen free at Last.fm


----------



## lulu (Jun 28, 2008)

I love any kind of meatball!

Thanks to Jamie Oliver I have made cheat's meat ball a couple of times recently by opening a sausage or too and squeezing dollops of the sausage meat into a hot frying pan.  Great for topping a soup or a risotto or pasta dish quickly.  adding some rosemary or thyme to the pan makes a quick cheats trick smell and taste like a toiled over dish.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 28, 2008)

archiduc said:


> Hi Ladycook
> 
> Potentially an oxymoron in culinary terms but not when described as meatballs served in a Stroganoff sauce.
> 
> Archiduc


 
I like this recipe Stroganoff Meatballs Recipe - Meatballs with Sour Cream Sauce


----------

